# Scales



## Fishystarter (Feb 26, 2006)

:help: My gold fish has been losing scales is this bad what should i do :fish:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

Well it is not good. What kind of goldfish is it? Is there anything in your tank that may be picking on it? How about rough rocks or plastic plants it may be getting stuck in? Do you have a plecostomus? They sometimes harass goldfish after the light goes off for the night.


----------



## pokagon55 (Jan 31, 2006)

This sounds like Myxosporidiosis

http://www.mpks.org/faq/ans7.htm

http://www.fishdoc.net/faq/faq_details.php?faqId=45

this article might not help but thought you might have a look


----------

